# Tool



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone know what this tool is used for? Mitch


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps a home made reamer.
johnep


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tool?*

:thumbsup: It's home made allright John, I just made it tonight but a reamer it's not. Mitch


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Looks like the mobile portion*

of a shop made breast drill but the bit does not appear to share the same center line as the holder. Maybe it's my monitor.

Ed


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Well it looks the same as what i use to take the middle out when im making boxes and such, the dowel part is diff though i would guess you have added it so that if the drill catches it does not spin away in the hand, although dropping the lathe speed down gen stops that, if its not then.......i don't know..LB


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use the same sort of thing to drill out my boxes and vessels but without the dowel. I think the dowel is a good idea. You wouldn't have to grip the handle so tight.
I found a 16" long 3/4" drill with a #2 morse taper at the flea mkt this summer so now I use that to drill out the center on my larger vessels.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

edp Good eye there edp. It isn't your monitor at all. It was drilled 3 degrees off center hoping to control rotational downward forces when removing the center during hollowing. Whether it works as planned, we shall see. Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

littlebuddha
I figured you and John Lucas would know what this is. I use this to cut out the center on smaller vessels. Your right slowing down the lathe would help prevent the twisting but it also cuts down on the effectiveness of the drilling. I just turn the lathe on and hold the tool to the wood and zip, it is drilled to the depth I want. The dowell helps to protect my wrist from any unforseen problem with twist. Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John Lucas
I turned the handle a little wider, diameter, on top of handle than bottom so I could use my thumb to keep from spinning but the dowel is much better.Like I said John this is used for smaller vessels where the depth isn't real deep, for larger vessels above 10 inches I bought an auger 21 long and put a live center in the tail stock, then inserted the auger, turned on the lathe and turn the handle and drill effortlessly. Same thing you do with the 3/4" bit. Mitch


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Mitch you best get that reg and patt...you know what there like on these forms, someones going to pinch the idea...you know it looks just like mine! he hee.


----------



## jbksman (Jul 26, 2007)

littlebuddha said:


> Mitch you best get that reg and patt....


Ya got that right! I will have one very similar after this weekend's shop time! Thanks for the idea, my wrists thank you too!


----------



## gullxon (Oct 12, 2007)

*What tool is this?*

Hi I was going to say a cordless drill, but too many came up with the correct answer.
How do you attach the bit in the handle? so that it doesn't come loose? spin?
Take Care & God Bless Mel Rural Hancock Wi


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Mel
I knew anyone who was a turner would know what this tool was but just wanted to show a little different twist in using the dowel for a handle. Works for me. As far as putting the bit in the handle and not having it turn, I drill the hole about a 1/64" oversize and couple inches deep. I sometimes use a glue here more to help the bit or file etc to slide in more than anything. On this one I used my large vise and slowly closed the vise jaws in on the bit and handle. It isn't going anywhere. Good luck . Mitch


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Adding a small jacobs chuck to a handle is a good way for useing smaller bits or for threading taps, pic of one in the tools thread i done awhile ago.
Superglue or apox...a good thick superglue and an activator does great. LB....CORDLESS DRILL i like that goes with Darell's CORDLESS SAW, you to guys need to go into biz together mitch.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

little b
Good advice, as usual,but in this case bigger is better. As for us two going into business together, I'm trying to,but he is holding out for a bigger share of the profits. Mitch


----------

